# First report of the year



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Normally I'm hunting right now but had a group in for a bachalor party. Luckily they picked the right now and we saw a warm up from record lows temps!! We've even seen snow in Venice this winter!! The water temps were still very cold at 41Â° in the river and 48Â° in the bay. However the water color was very good for winter conditions. The most important thing is the redfish were hungry!! Last year was a GREAT year for trout and reds but I fully expected this year to be even better for redfish as we've had three consecutive years of great hatches. Last summer and into fall you could catch HUNDREDS of undersized reds all over the delta. The most I've ever seen. That should translate to a great 2018 season and beyond. Judging from our first day on the water id say I'm right!! Started out slow with low and cold water and just as I anticipated late morning it turned on. I mean TURNED ON!! boxed 30 big slots, caught some bulls and had a great time! The last hour was EVERY CAST! Don't miss out on the finest inshore fishing in the WORLD!

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------

